# GH, IGF1 and should I combine them ?



## sciroxx

I've been asked more then several times if IGF1 should be combined with GH, and why not to take it by itself or instead of GH usage ?

    In a nutshell the ideal solution is using GH in combination with IGF1-lr3 and/or IGF1-DES
    It's true that the IGF1 is the mediator for most of the anabolic effect of the GH, but we must consider 2 things -

        The GH has some direct metabolic effect by itself, both in releasing glucose and fatty acid into the circulation, and by this raising metabolism and releasing available energy for anabolic demands, The GH has also a direct effect on nitrogen balance not through the IGF1 path
        The IGF1 itself has a direct suppressing effect on the endogenous GH release - so if u inject exogenous IGF you actually and directly suppress any GH present in the circulation


    So the ideal solution is combining them both and by this keep optimal serum GH and IGF1 levels


----------



## odin

I am running hgh and igf-1 now and getting very good results.


----------



## superman6676

Igf1-lr3 only desensitizes the igf1 receptors, bit you wouldn't have to worry about it on igf1 Des. It's only the long lasting lr3. If you suppress the samostain the. You shouldn't really worry about GH suppression too much. Hurpizine A suppresses that. Alpha GPC, GABA and melotonin helps with natural GH production.


----------



## ASHOP

odin said:


> I am running hgh and igf-1 now and getting very good results.



Something we have always had tremendous success with is HGH taken PWO, with IGFLR3 and for the advanced add small amount of Insulin (HUMALOG). Timing with these injections are critical so know what your doing before diving in.


----------



## URODA

ASHOP said:


> Something we have always had tremendous success with is HGH taken PWO, with IGFLR3 and for the advanced add small amount of Insulin (HUMALOG). Timing with these injections are critical so know what your doing before diving in.



PWO would be pre or post workout and you would inject both rhGH and IGF-1 LR3 at once?


----------

